# WOTOFO SERPANT ALTO



## UVESHAN (9/2/17)

Hi guys please help i am new to the forum.

can anyone advise me were i can get a replacement glass for my serpant alto


----------



## Stosta (9/2/17)

Hi @UVESHAN , I haven't seen any in my trawling through the internet. Perhaps you can give us the measurements, maybe there is another tank out there that will fit?


----------



## UVESHAN (9/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Hi @UVESHAN , I haven't seen any in my trawling through the internet. Perhaps you can give us the measurements, maybe there is another tank out there that will fit?


Hi Stosta - Thanks for your help, i bought another tank just to get the replacement glass and currently have that tank for sale brand new with no spare glass lol was desperate

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (9/2/17)

Consider keeping the extra tank, unless you need the cash. But spares are always handy. Screws strip at the time you least expect it to and then all vendors are out of screws. O-rings perish etc. Just an idea, use it dont use it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UVESHAN (9/2/17)

Anneries said:


> Consider keeping the extra tank, unless you need the cash. But spares are always handy. Screws strip at the time you least expect it to and then all vendors are out of screws. O-rings perish etc. Just an idea, use it dont use it.


good idea thanks for the advice "taken"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/2/17)

UVESHAN said:


> Hi Stosta - Thanks for your help, i bought another tank just to get the replacement glass and currently have that tank for sale brand new with no spare glass lol was desperate


If you like a tank enough there is nothing wrong with that. As @Anneries said, you now have a bunch of spares for your go-to tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (9/2/17)

Hi @UVESHAN - if you want to let the extra Alto go - please let me know - it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank You


----------

